# More on CR1 Team sizing.....



## Sz20DF (Oct 23, 2008)

I recently picked up a deal on a near new 08 CR1 Team 105 equipped. Such a deal that I bought the bike with a L56 frame an I'm 5'9" with a 30" inseam. I have a long torso and short legs, and some bikes feel better with a larger frame. But, am I pushing it given my height? Will a fit kit from a LBS be able to make adjustments that will add to my riding comfort? Or, should I sell it and move on to something else? Thanks


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

you should be on a 52cm, 54max..

just my lousy 1cent...

same height and short legs too. have owned both sizes 52cm fits better..


----------



## bicyclego (May 6, 2007)

*Too big, IMHO*

I'm about the same size. I started with a 56 and never got comfortable on it, ran a zero setback seatpost with the saddle pushed forward. Crashed the bike and ordered a 54cm as the replacement. MUCH BETTER!

The 54cm has a 54.5cm top tube, so it's a little longish (the 56 is closer to a 57cm TT). Have you been through a fitting? Competitive Cyclist has a great tool. I used it and confirmed that the 54cm is the best fit for me.


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm a bit over 5' 10" with a 32" inseam and I ride an '08 56cm CR1. I feel great on mine, but think you may be pushing it. I think I could be just as happy on a 54cm because I'm always kind of in the middle of sizes. In reality, you aren't going to know until you get it set up and ride it a bit. But I do think you may want to try a 54cm.


----------



## Sz20DF (Oct 23, 2008)

To all who replied, thanks. I know I'm better suited for a 54cm, but oh the deal I got! New old stock for $1300 drive out. I can't replace this bike for that money. So, does anyone believe I can salvage keeping this bike with an adjustment to the steam and maybe a new seat post? Spec's I found on the bike have the TT for a 54 at 21.45cm and the 56 at 22.04cm. The seat tube at 21.25cm and standover 77.5cm for the 54 and the seat tube for the 56 at 22.05cm and standover at 78.8cm. I guess what is hard to understand is I'm dealing with a 1/2" difference in the TT and standover and 3/4" in seat tube. Would a shorter raised steam reduce the reach? Again, thanks. Ed


----------



## macedeno21 (Dec 30, 2009)

you sound like you need more discipline, unless you can learn to become more flexible and find comfort on a stem that is at least 90mm I would say sell the bike and get your size, the best bike is that bike you ride.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

like i said before, the bikes he is riding are all too long for him.
90cm stem on 73 degree head angle bike like cr1 will be hella quick.

needs to go down 1 size and run a 10 or 11cm stem....
my lousy 1cent....


----------



## ljfran2383 (Aug 27, 2009)

you definatly need to be on a 54


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm 5' 9.5" with a 30" inseam and I ride a 56cm '09 CR1. Standover is no problem, and the next size down is too short/cramped in the top tube.

I'm using a 100mm stem with -6° and have about 4-5" of seatpost showing.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

are you using a setback post? how far back is your seat?

how many spacers are you running and which way is your stem flipped?

this can change the fit of your bike over 4cm's...


----------

